# What to try next?



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

In the last 18 months I've had beans from Hasbean, Hands-on-Coffee, Smokey Barn, Rave, Londinium, Extract, Square Mile, Workshop, O-Zone, Monmouth and Union.

Who have I missed out? Favourites for brewed have been Hasbean & SmokeyBarn. Best espressos have been Extract Original & Hands-on-Coffee Lusty Glaze.

Found Londinium and Union (apart from the very lightest blend) too roasty. Rave are probably as dark as I'd go.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Origin

small batch

butterworths

All worth having a look at ...

All would generalise as medium range roasters

workhouse

squaremile

on the lighter side as a generalisation but very good also

I've made massive generalisations there re their offerings

so please check their sites and tasting notes for blends and so's .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The cup of excellence from extract btw is stonking espresso currently , plum fruit , rich body lovley


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll second the Extract cup of excellence recommendation. One of my favourites this year. Later in the year they do a blend called Unkle Funka - Don't buy any because I want all of it - it's lush.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://papercupcoffeecompany.bigcartel.com/

http://deargreencoffee.bigcartel.com/


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

New Town Coffee Roasters in Edinburgh have some good stuff. They are more wholesale based but are def worth a try!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I like UE Coffee Roasters, nice espresso blends and nice filter offerings, I really like the Nicaraguan coffee they have.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Really enjoyed the COE from Extract that Boots & Daren recommended. Will check out all these links as I've not ordered from any of these before.


----------

